# Nice Breakaway writeup



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

PezCycling News - What's Cool In Pro Cycling : Writers? Rigs: Stevo?s Ritchey Break-Away

I liked it especially because I have the exact same frame! BTW Ritchey_Dave, if Ritchey started making a Breakaway Cross frame with discs, I'd have TWO Breakaways!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting that! We love hearing from satisfied cyclists!

Disc Breakaway Cross, I'd love one as well.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice writeup. I have a steel Breakaway road as well. I love that bike.

I think there is also a writeup in the current issue of Peloton about the Ritchey Breakaway Cross.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I just sent about 500 words to a teammate asking about my breakaway and he went and got one the next day. Love these things!


----------

